# Trying to make Psychokinesis appear scientifically possible



## theoddone (Aug 23, 2014)

I was hoping someone could help me out. I have a plan for a novel involving characters who are mutated so that they can use Psychokinesis. For the sake of my novel's style, I want it to sound as scientifically realistic as possible... Unfortunately, I was never good at science and have no idea how to do that... Any ideas? Thank you!!


----------



## Deafmute (Aug 23, 2014)

so levitating things with their minds... well to make it scientifically possible you could take one of at least two approaches. You could simply state it pretty much as you did here. They mutated opened a new area of their mind that allows them to manipulate they physical world with their mind. You don't have to go into massive detail as to how they do it, and honestly if your not comfortable with science I probably wouldn't recommend trying. suspension of disbelief is a part of all science fiction especially something like this. Heck, every major comic book has done just that forever. Little details will sprinkle in here and there as it fits the need of the story but overall they just rely on some nameless mutation or chemical or alien physiology. 

going into more detail just opens the audience to question it. They say well he took the time to say it was happening like this but I know it can't happen like this So I think its hokey. Alternatively, if you just rely on suspension of disbelief then they are forced to either just accept it or come up with their own theories about how it happens which is ultimately more satisfying for the reader. 

the second option is to create science. You go into massive detail about some phenomenon that allows telekinesis to happen. There is an ether that surrounds all matter and is tied to gravity and is actually the missing detail in a unified theory of physics. And this mutation allows people to tap into that ether and send out waves that allow them to manipulate the laws of physics and pick things up or change them or whatever you want. 

This path is much harder and requires you to know enough about science to craft something that could be true (or at least the layman could believe it) If you pull it off it can add a lot of credibility to the story and create a new layer of immersion but if you fail it will just make the audience feel less satisfied with your work then if you had just left it to their imaginations.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 23, 2014)

Every romance novel is about love and it's effects. You can't see it, yet you always see the result of it, you can not touch it, but it can touch you.  You tell the reader all about the effects of Psychogenesis, this is what is important.  Understanding hormones and trying to use logic to explain love as never been a key ingredient in a romance novel, why start going into to much detail in your story


----------



## Cran (Aug 24, 2014)

theoddone said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out. I have a plan for a novel involving characters who are mutated so that they can use Psychokinesis. For the sake of my novel's style, I want it to sound as scientifically realistic as possible... Unfortunately, I was never good at science and have no idea how to do that... Any ideas? Thank you!!


Expanding on what has already been suggested - 

Whether you take the simple approach - an example is Star Wars, where it's all down to medichlorians that permeate all things - or extrapolate from the science of the day - an example is quantum mechanics >> Higgs Boson (the so-called God Particle) which ties into mass - you're likely to find that the ability to move things using only the mind has broad acceptance in all forms of speculative fiction. Less likely will be the idea that psychokinesis is the only power available to the mutants or sensitives or whatever you choose to call the gifted.


----------



## Potty (Aug 24, 2014)

Watch Phenomenon with... um... *click fingers* that big chin dancing guy... It'll come to me.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 24, 2014)

The area of the brain responsible for intentional focus and concentration is the prefrontal cortex. The area responsible for snapping-to-attention when suddenly stimulated (like opening a door an seeing a tiger sitting on your potty) is the parietal cortex. These two area communicate with one-another to sort out which stimulus is required. This communication also plays a part in us being distracted, so scientists are studying this communication to try and develop treatments for attention disorders.

Imagine a few years from now when this new ADD wonder drug is brought to market and prescribed for the millions of ADD kids out there. Imagine also that the drug actually changes the pathways between the prefrontal and parietal cortices, boosting them like steroids, an amplification even more enhanced with the hormonal flood of puberty. Suddenly these millions of kids have a superhuman ability to focus and concentrate. Telekinesis might just be a side-effect.


----------



## Sc0pe (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel it for the most part dose not need ot have a long winded explanation. just conforming them tends to do the trick. Like X-men. they don't need to get into the nitty gritty on HOW they where made or came about. (far as i know anyways.). I think we are wired to see and accept such things in story without having someone flip out a biology book. If you have some concept in mind that you fill would be interesting to require an explanation or something about them that will becomes important in the story later then i would say go for it otherwise you don't have to reveal this to the reader even if you know
that's how they work.


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 25, 2014)

There are recorded instances, anecdotal, of psychokinetic phenomena. The CIA is doing research into it. I have seen a girl move ping-pong balls and directly affect a compass with her mind.
I use the fact that a very few people are born with an ability that they lose about puberty. Most such incidents are in that age group, though there are instances recorded involving older subjects.
In my SciFi and fantasy this is enough to suggest a race or tribe or whatever has a natural talent.
In my travels I have seen things that are simply not explainable. Voodoo in the Caribbean and even here uses a lot of suggestion and hypnotism, even drugs. There is still a part of a percent of the phenomena that are not explainable with science - as we define it. When the mechanism is discovered, it becomes science. Before that time, it is magic or psy or whatever.
When science defines a thing as unexplained, it does not refute it. When it is explained it is sometimes wrong. Science had a flat Earth for centuries, even though the Babylonians proved the Earth is round some 3,000 years ago. Science stated the Earth was the center of the universe, accepted for centuries, though those Babylonians had shown that not to be the case in their proof the Earth is round.
Now we have the idiotic Big Bang theory and more evidence it is not correct than that it is.
Use TK. It is a very probable thing and has been demonstrated.


----------

